
The Architecture of Evil (2012) - ttepasse
http://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/the-architecture-of-evil
======
carsongross
Among the many victims of WW2, architecture must be counted as one of the most
devastating.

------
h4nkoslo
I'll start caring about condemning Albert Speer the first time I see a "long
form" exploring the moral culpability of, say, Valerian Kuybyshev.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valerian_Kuybyshev](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valerian_Kuybyshev)

~~~
Spooky23
Historical condemnation is a mercurial thing.

